# My own alg. OLL N25 ( L case; triple sune )



## maxiovane (Nov 7, 2010)

I was looking forr a good algorithm on wiki and i figured out this alg doesn't exist:


F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F'





I invented this alg while cubing underwater,during the previous summer, and I think it is very fast. I hope you learn it.

Well I just figured out this exists... -.-


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow! that's pretty good.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 7, 2010)

Wait, this doesn't exist?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 7, 2010)

wait...I've been using this for CMLL for like...months...


----------



## maxiovane (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/OLL
here you can find all the oll cases , and i don't see this one


----------



## maxiovane (Nov 7, 2010)

really? ok ... it's weird this is not on thw wiki page


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 7, 2010)

http://boca.bee.pl/case.php?l=pl&cat=th&sid=872 :3

not everyone likes to update the wiki page. being one of the few Roux solvers...I don't even bother putting doing CMLL algs


----------



## maxiovane (Nov 7, 2010)

epic fail


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 7, 2010)

N'bad. F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F'

I play around a lot with OLL style remove-and-replace algs, but I'm not sure if I've ever taken note of that one.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, not bad. But I prefer R' F R B' R' F' R B


----------



## XXGeneration (Nov 7, 2010)

This alg is nice; will help with those stupid last 7 cases of OLL that I'm too lazy to memorize >.>


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 7, 2010)

This can also be done such as: F R' F' r U R U' r' (but where you did a U in the video, you needed to do a U'/y' ). The inverse of this case solves chameleon, btw.


----------



## plechoss (Nov 7, 2010)

I've been using this for months (as a ZBLL) too .
Here are some other easy ones - F R U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2 R'
L R U' R' U L' R U R' U R U' R'
F R U R2 F R F' R U' R' F'


----------



## teller (Nov 7, 2010)

*x (R U' R') D (R U R') D'*


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 7, 2010)

What teller shows is the first half of E perm, if you do the second half it solves chameleon


----------

